# Greatest cartoon quotes of all time.



## Zaedrin (Nov 8, 2013)

Inspired by Pajiba.com's videos of the 200 greatest movie insults, I thought I'd assemble a list of the top 200 greatest cartoon quotes of all time, just for the heck of it! So who knows of some great animated quotes?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 8, 2013)

"I find you humans interesting, even though you are a worthless, greedy lot."- Satan,  _"The Adventures of Mark Twain"_, 1986.

To sadistically create a bunch of clay people for the sole reason to torture them, with no sense of mercy whatsoever proves he is more than deserving of the name.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 8, 2013)

"Shut up shutt'n up." - Rocky, to Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 8, 2013)

"You know the answer to that Owen. Pay a man enough and he'll walk barefoot into Hell." David Xanatos to Owen. From Gargoyles


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 8, 2013)

" I love children but, I could never eat a whole one " - hexadecimal ReBoot


----------



## Zaedrin (Nov 8, 2013)

Here's my "Duck" series of quotes:

"ARE YOU CRAZY?! YOU JUST THREW A _DUCK_ AT ME!!" -Moonbear, _Dexter's Laboratory.

_"SOMEBODY GET THIS FREAKIN' DUCK AWAY FROM ME!!" -Strong Bad, _Homestar Runner.

_"A bunch of baby ducks, send 'em to the moon!" -Rigby, _Regular Show._

"Are those ducks karate-chopping each other?" -Animal Shelter Receptionist, _Regular Show._


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 8, 2013)

One of my favorite quotes, period:

[video=youtube;e0xWxtGlnjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0xWxtGlnjM[/video]

"It's violent and educational. But mostly violent. Yay, violence!" -Timmy, _Fairly Oddparents_


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Nov 8, 2013)

"Later!! I hate later!!" - Portia Porcupine


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 8, 2013)

"I'll get you for this! You won't escape... MY WRAAAAATH!!!" *very upset*
"Yes! That's right, robot! NEVER SAY DIE!!!" *dismemberment*

I still love these gems to this day.


----------



## Wither (Nov 8, 2013)

Mr. Director: Hoyl! How'd you... with the going... you were there... but here now... you are... for me to see... how'd you do...
Yakko: You understand any of that?
Wakko: I think he said: "Hoyl! How'd you... with the going... you were there... but here now... you are... for me to see... how'd you do...
Yakko: Thanks for clearing that up.


Satan: And now prepare to suffer indescribable torment.
Yakko: Another Bob Hope special?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 8, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> "I find you humans interesting, even though you are a worthless, greedy lot."- Satan,  _"The Adventures of Mark Twain"_, 1986.
> 
> To sadistically create a bunch of clay people for the sole reason to torture them, with no sense of mercy whatsoever proves he is more than deserving of the name.



I don't think it created them to torture them, it created them to observe their actions and then, as fascinating as it found them, destroyed them. It saw them as an ugly, petty lot and did so with such apathy that was the true scary part: That the devil felt nothing as they descended into ruin. 

OT: "To this world, I will always say 'No'...." Zorndyke. Blue Submarine No. 6


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 8, 2013)

Wither said:


> Satan: And now prepare to suffer indescribable torment.
> Yakko: Another Bob Hope special?



Satan: Whiny protest songs from the '60s.
Dylan: Oh I hate government / More than you and me / The government stole my goldfish / And unplugged my TV.~
*Warners scream in fright*


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 9, 2013)

Freakazoid:  Hey Cosgrove, how come you never got married?
Cosgrove  :  'Cause I like meat too much.
Freakazoid:  You can be married and still eat a lot of meat.
Cosgrove  :  ...  I didn't know that.

End Scene


Princess Diana:  And on behalf of the United Kingdom,  I want to personally thank you Freakazoid in a very personal way if you catch my drift...

(Sharon Stone comes in and breaks them apart)

Sharon Stone :  Yeah, well cool your jets princess and wait your turn, he's taken!
Freakazoid     :  Sharon...
Princess Diana:  Why you tramp!
Sharon Stone :  Who you callin' a tramp, you stuck up little...
Princess Diana:  How dare you!

(Both women get into a fist fight, roll around on the ground and pull each other hair)

Freakazoid   :  Ouch..jeez...  Now ladies ladies, calm down.  There is plenty of me for everyone...  If not, I'll just have them draw me bigger!

Oh, how I miss this show.  So much sexual innuendo for a kids show lol


----------



## Zaedrin (Nov 10, 2013)

"Look at what they abandoned in their panic! They were afraid, so they hid it away from the public, losing all sense of shame and honor; and abandoning the science that created it. Closing the lid on the Pandora's Box they themselves had opened!"
-Colonel Shikishima, _AKIRA.
_
"You're as dumb as a mule and twice as ugly; if a strange man offers you a ride, you should take it!"
--Abraham Simpson, _The Simpsons.

_"Yeah, Double-Dee, an elephant never forgets, but I forget what the elephant remembered."
--Ed, _Ed, Edd n' Eddy.

_"I am sick and tired of being pushed around like a stolen shopping cart full of rotten pumpkin meat!"
--Dad, _The Brak Show.
_
"I heard him cry out for mother last night, but he was just looking for the video game."
--Mitzi Nohara, _Shinchan.
_
"I just don't know what went wrong!"
--Derpy Hooves, _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic._


----------



## Conker (Nov 10, 2013)

"It's money that keeps your pants square" Mr Krabs to Spongebob.

Don't know why I love that quote so much, but I do. 

"How should I know? I'm just a baby" Toot from Drawn Together babies.


----------



## Nashida (Nov 10, 2013)

Wither said:


> Mr. Director: Hoyl! How'd you... with the going... you were there... but here now... you are... for me to see... how'd you do...
> Yakko: You understand any of that?
> Wakko: I think he said: "Hoyl! How'd you... with the going... you were there... but here now... you are... for me to see... how'd you do...
> Yakko: Thanks for clearing that up.
> ...



Dot: I found Prince! *holds up Prince*
Yakko: No, no, no. FINGER prints.
Dot:.....I don't think so.


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 11, 2013)

_"Be quiet rabbit, ah'm thinking... and mah head hurts_"
- Yosemite Sam to Bugs Bunny

[Spongebob, Mr. Krabs and Patrick are trapped in a storage room in the Krusty Krab fast food restaurant...]
Mr. Krabs: I've worked here all my life and I know there's only one way out.
Patrick: A high school diploma?

_"At last I'll be able to steal enough money to pay off my college loans."
_-Morgana McCawber, _Darkwing Duck
_
Give me a little time and I'll come up with a few more...


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 11, 2013)

"I'm gonna kill him, I'm gonna hamburger him, I'll tear his balls off and stuff them down his throat, what kind of heartless bastard would do this? who?, who? tell me [To Francis] was it you? no you didn't have the time, well then who did it, who was it?" Kong. From Felidae


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 11, 2013)

Might I humbly suggest people include the source of their quote for those of us who aren't familiar with the movie/tv show in question?


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 11, 2013)

JoeStrike said:


> Might I humbly suggest people include the source of their quote for those of us who aren't familiar with the movie/tv show in question?


I can get most of these.
Nashida was quoting Animaniacs, with ArielMT and Wither. 
Portia was quoting The Get Along Gang
Tylyght with Freakazoid

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Nashida (Nov 11, 2013)

Nope, I think you've got most of them.

"Well EXCUUUUUUUSE me, Princess!"- Link, to Zelda (from the DiC cartoon in the 80s)


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 11, 2013)

"I'm gonna need more rope." - Candlejack


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 11, 2013)

A couple more Darkwings: 

_"That's the saddest 'how I became a villain' story I've ever heard."
_-Launchpad after hearing Neptunia's story of how she became a villain.
_
"There'll never be another mysterious masked avenger of crime like the Mysterious Masked Avenger of Crime."_
- Launchpad or Darkwing (I forget which) in the episode "The Secret Origins of Darkwing Duck."


----------



## Wither (Nov 11, 2013)

Nashida said:


> Dot: I found Prince! *holds up Prince*
> Yakko: No, no, no. FINGER prints.
> Dot:.....I don't think so.


ah YES
I remember that!
Oh god I nearly died that day.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 11, 2013)

Wakko (playing with a bust of Dr. Scratchansniff): "Ooh, a giant Pez dispenser! Want one?"
Yakko: "Please!"
Dr. Scratchansniff: "Stop playing with my bust!"
*Awkward silence*
Yakko (to audience): "Good night, everybody!"


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

I am the cheese. I am the best character on the show! I am better than both the salami AND the bologna COMBINED.
-The Cheese

I can't stop thinking Eddy. How can my feet smell if they don't have a nose?
-Ed

Who you callin Pinhead? (it was the face really)
-Patrick


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Nov 11, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> I can get most of these.
> Nashida was quoting Animaniacs, with ArielMT and Wither.
> Portia was quoting The Get Along Gang
> Tylyght with Freakazoid
> ...



LOL I stated right after the quote that the line was by Portia Porcupine.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Portia's #1 Fan said:


> LOL I stated right after the quote that the line was by Portia Porcupine.


 From the show The Get Along Gang, am I correct?


----------



## Nashida (Nov 11, 2013)

ArielMT said:


> Wakko (playing with a bust of Dr. Scratchansniff): "Ooh, a giant Pez dispenser! Want one?"
> Yakko: "Please!"
> Dr. Scratchansniff: "Stop playing with my bust!"
> *Awkward silence*
> Yakko (to audience): "Good night, everybody!"



Let's just change this from "Greatest Cartoon Quotes of All Time" to "Greatest Animaniacs Quotes of All Time". That show spawned so many of them. Like this:

*Beethoven*: I am Ludwig Van Beethoven! Vorld famous composer, und _pianist!_ 
*Yakko*: You're a WHAT?! 
*Beethoven*: A PIANIST! 
*Yakko*: (_smooch_) Goodnight everybody! 
*Beethoven* (_confused_): But zat is vat I am! A pianist! 
*Yakko*: I think we've heard enough out of you! (_proceeds to wash out his mouth with soap_)


----------



## Zaedrin (Nov 12, 2013)

"WHERE THE HELL IS THE FRIGGIN' BABY ROOM?!"
--Kaneda, AKIRA

"You don't pay us. We don't even exist; we're just a clever visual metaphor to humorously personify the abstract concept of thought."
--Spongebob, Spongebob Squarepants

"They also claim that the Om's ancestors on the ancient planet Terra were quite intelligent. Of course, seeing how they destroyed their entire civilization, I doubt that's correct."
--Master Kaa, Fantastic Planet

"How much thalidomide did your mom take?!"
--The Monarch, Venture Bros.

"End of first sequence and fade to black!"
--Ed, Ed, Edd n' Eddy



"Don't be so mellow-dramatic you and your illusions of of grandeur,I'm not getting in that filthy, grimy garbage can with you!" 

"Okay, go fuck yourself."

--Fritz The Cat


----------



## Zaedrin (Nov 12, 2013)

Aaaaaaand more.

- "Mooooom! I'm god of the sea people!"
- "That's nice, poopie!"
--_South Park_

"Wow, I knew that book was good, but I never knew it could drive a pony to petty theft!"
--Twilight Sparkle, _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_

"You're talking absolute _shit_ again, Karl..."
--Ricky Gervais, _The Ricky Gervais Show_


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Nov 14, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> From the show The Get Along Gang, am I correct?



Yes.


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 14, 2013)

Spooooooon!

The Tick


----------



## Gator (Nov 14, 2013)

Sandy: Oh, it's easy if you approach it scientifically, SpongeBob. Now, what is laughter?  
Spongebob: The thing that used to give my life meaning and purpose but now mocks me with its cruel indifference. 

(From "Spongebob Squarepants", a' course.)


----------



## Magick (Nov 14, 2013)

"It don't matter, none of this matters." Carl, from ATHF


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 15, 2013)

"A waste is a terrible thing to mind" Janine from The Real Ghostbusters.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Prosecutor: "Are you Captain Lincoln F. Sternn?"
Stern: "I am."
Prosecutor: "Lincoln Sternn, you stand here accused of 12 counts of murder in the first degree, 14 counts of armed theft of Federation property, 22 counts of piracy in high space, 18 counts of fraud, 37 counts of rape...
[pauses to check rap sheet]"
Prosecutor: "... and one moving violation. How do you plead?"
Stern: "Not guilty."

Heavy Metal


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 15, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> "A waste is a terrible thing to mind" Janine from The Real Ghostbusters.



I didn't know that's where you got that phrase from. Interesting. 

Here's a few more I like: 

"I am not an entity; I am a time. My time is now. The Word is Chron." Daemon,"Reboot" 

"I will never abandon my dream...Alright! I will continue to live alone. Forever by myself! I will live young and I will live beautiful!" Queen Nehelenia, Sailor Moon SuperS. 

"You know, Bart, some cultures don't believe you are born with a soul. You have to earn it, through thought and suffering...like you just did." Lisa, The Simpsons. (The not shitty years.)


----------



## Demensa (Nov 15, 2013)

The first 3 seasons of Spongebob are ridiculously quotable.  Especially the stuff Patrick says:

"East? I thought you said Weast"

"It should be set to 'W' for wumbo"

"Is mayonnaise an instrument?"

Possibly not the greatest quotes of all time, but I reference spongebob quotes way more often than I should.

EDIT: The Simpsons too, is very quotable:

"In this house we obey the laws of thermodynamics!" - Homer

"Water, water everywhere so let's all have a drink" - Homer

"It sounded like a silo tipping over" - Lisa


----------



## Zaedrin (Nov 17, 2013)

More quotes:

"They are bandits - they are evil! They live on the other side of the park."
--Om, _Fantastic Planet
_
"This is a crib. It is only to be used for napping, sleeping and on occasion, with permission, to be used as a pretend old-timey western fort."
--Pinkie Pie, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic

"I'm going to dial 911 right on his FACE!!"
--Buck Tudrussel, Time Squad

"I'm goin' to tan yer head into a *FLOORSIFTER!!!*"
--The Scotsman, Samurai Jack


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 19, 2013)

"I've been up and down the four corners of this big old world. I've seen it all and I've done it all. I've fought many a good man, and I've laid many a good woman." Fritz, from Fritz the Cat.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 2, 2013)

Uncle Dis said:


> Sandy: Oh, it's easy if you approach it scientifically, SpongeBob. Now, what is laughter?
> Spongebob: The thing that used to give my life meaning and purpose but now mocks me with its cruel indifference.
> 
> (From "Spongebob Squarepants", a' course.)



Good Lord that's a good one!


Anyways, I found this gem and just had to post it:




​


----------



## thoughtmaster (Dec 3, 2013)

I can't believe no one has done this yet! 
"That's all folks!"-porky pig


----------



## CharmyChu (Dec 4, 2013)

"These donuts are great! Jelly filled are my favorite!"
-Brock, from Pokemon


----------



## Yaranaika (Dec 10, 2013)

"Girls are like a piping hot slice of pie with a scoop of confusing on top." 
- Hugh Neutron from Jimmy Neutron


----------



## CharmyChu (Dec 10, 2013)

"I'll tell you what the news of the world is!  WE'RE IN A LOT OF GODDAMN TROUBLE!!!"
-Stewie Griffin


----------



## Sumi (Dec 10, 2013)

" Dude, Sucking at something is the first step of being sorta good at something!" Jake From Adventure Time. 

"I love food more than I love people." Jake From Adventure Time. 

" I see now that the circumstances of one's birth are irrelevant; it is what you do with the gift of life that determines who you are." Mewtwo from The first Movie. 

I'll probably post more later :3


----------



## RailRide (Dec 10, 2013)

*Puffy*:" Gee, sure was mean.. of the bad giant to chain Pierre to this.. atomic bomb!
(Wuz-Wuz pops a giant gum bubble)
*Pierre*: "PLEASE Wuz-Wuz, would you QUIT it with the popping?!"
*Professor*: "If I could just determine the sequence of wires to cut I could defuse this device. Hmm..." (holds up red wire) "This one..." (holds up blue wire)"...Or this one".
*Kozy*: (reading _"Bomb Defusing for Bears"_) "It says right here to defuse this kind of atomic bomb, first you cut the red wire, then you cut the blue wire".
*Pierre*: "You must be absolutely positive, mon ami, my life, she depends on eet".
*Kozy*: "Well cheese and rice Pierre, 'course I'm positive, that's what it says right here, red wire then blue wire".
*Pierre*: I am sorry my friend. The pressure, eet is too much. Please proceed Professor, cut the red wire".
*Puffy*: "Way to go Kozy, you did a great job reading that bomb manual"
*Wuz-Wuz*: "Hee hee yeah, especially for someone who's _dyslexic_"
*Kozy*: "That's _liz-dexic_ Wuz-Wuz..."
(Puffy and Wuz-Wuz look at each other in horror)
*Puffy and Wuz-Wuz* "_CUT THE BLUE WIRE!! CUT THE BLUE WIRE!!_" (everyone disintegrates)

--Eek the Cat, "Cape Fur"
(The punchline of the above was edited out in the _Jetix_ rebroadcast)

---PCJ


----------



## Magick (Dec 12, 2013)

"Oh if only my hand was my penis" - Kintaro, Golden Boy


----------



## Sar (Dec 13, 2013)

"DEEE DEEEEE!!!! GETT OUT OF MY LABORRRATORYY!!!" - Dexter's Laboratory. Classic cartoon.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 13, 2013)

Nashida said:


> Dot: I found Prince! *holds up Prince*
> Yakko: No, no, no. FINGER prints.
> Dot:.....I don't think so.






Wither said:


> ah YES
> I remember that!
> Oh god I nearly died that day.









You're welcome.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 13, 2013)

[yt]PE8F46clDNY[/yt]


----------



## SeasonessaEquinox (Feb 4, 2014)

"I like chocolate milk" - Cheese from Foster's home for imaginary friends.
"I'm a lady"
*kisses Bloo*
"Now were brother ladies"-Cheese
yea basically anything by Cheese is hilarious!


----------



## CharmyChu (Feb 9, 2014)

"SOILED IT! SOILED IT! SOILED IT!"
-Spongebob


----------



## Jasmine_Dragon (May 15, 2016)

"Nobody belongs anywhere, nobody exists on purpose, everybody dies. Come watch TV?"
-Morty, Rick and Morty


----------



## Oliver Richmond (May 18, 2016)

"Animation is different from other parts. Its language is the language of caricature. Our most difficult job was to develop the cartoon's unnatural but seemingly natural anatomy for humans and animals." - Walt Disney


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 18, 2016)

"I thought this city would be a perfect place where everyone got along and anyone could be anything. Turns out, life's a little bit more complicated than a slogan on a bumper sticker. Real life is messy. We all have limitations. We all make mistakes. Which means, hey, glass half full, we all have a lot in common. And the more we try to understand one another, the more exceptional each of us will be. But we have to try. So no matter what kind of person you are, I implore you: Try. Try to make the world a better place. Look inside yourself and recognize that change starts with you."  - *Judy Hopps*


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 18, 2016)

Sumi said:


> " I see now that the circumstances of one's birth are irrelevant; it is what you do with the gift of life that determines who you are." Mewtwo from The first Movie.


Crying. o^o

All I can think of is that one time Donald Duck said "fuck you".


----------

